# My 2 cats are missing!



## ThreeCatzGirl

My 2 cats are missing as of January 27th. They got out friday evening sometime. They have been outside for 7 whole days. They are both house cats and need to be inside. They are both healthy. Not microchipped. They broke out of there collars. Here is the infor about them.

*Blue belle* is a short hair dark grey (almost blue in color)female cat. She is 1 years old. She has yellow eyes. Dark grey stripes on her tail and her hind legs. No white. shes a small girl who is healthy and spayed. Shes a timid girl when it comes to new people. She gets nervous around dogs. 

*Simba* is a 2 year old orange short hair male. He has brown stripes all over his body,tail,and head. he has a white spot on his chest. his belly has white on it. he is a big boy with a small head. hes neutered. hes a little timid to new people. hes okay with my dogs...but i dont know how he would be with other dogs. simba has a little brown spot on his nose. tiny white hairs on the top of his head.

They are not used to being outside. So they must be scared somewhere.  I am very sad that they got outside. I want them back safe & sound.
Its cold at night and i dont want them to get sick.

If you see them please bring them in and contact me asap. 

please reply back to me on here or pm me. 


Simba and blue are very special to me because i took care of them from the ver beginning as kittens.


:sad2


----------



## Greenport ferals

I can only imagine the anguish this is causing you.
Hope this one has a happy ending - please keep us posted.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Dont give up hope. Put out flyers on all telephone poles, walls etc in the area. Print up a flyer and go house to house in your neighborhood. We had an adopted cat get out and we found her after a month and a half. People were very responsive when we went house to house telling them to look out for the kitty. People who were joggers said theyd keep an eye out. We got several calls when people spotted her and we put out baited traps for her since she was so shy. Put your notice on face book too. Good luck.


----------



## kittywitty

Where in NY are you? You can post on Craigslist, Petfinder, Facebook etc. with pictures. Have all your facebook friends share your lost cat postings. You can post fliers at the local vets and shelters. Offer a reward if you can. Call the shelters daily to see if anyone has brought in cats that match their description. If you can, put the cats used litter box outside, it may attract them to come back. You can also try leaving some of their toys and blankies with their scent and yours too. Since cats usually sleep during the day, they are more likely to come out at night when less people around. You can go search the neighborhood calling their names in a normal tone of voice. Don't yell as this may scare them. I pray they come back soon!!!


----------



## BryanOwnee

My friend found his cat after 1.5 year, Don't give up. Look in shelters and online.


----------



## Kobster

Don't lose heart! Keep searching. Blanket the internet with their info. Also make sure everyone in your neightborhood knows they are missing. Don't forget to leave flyers and check in with vet clinics, pet stores, groomers and shelters as lost pets often end up here. If there is an emergency clinic in your area, make sure they know you are looking for these two as well. We hear stories all the time of pets being reunited after weeks, months even years missing. Hang in there!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

Thank you everyone for your comments. 

It is day 9 now and still no signs. I put flyers in all of the mailboxes on my street and in mailboxes that are around the corner. I even made a poster that i put on the street sign at the bottom of my street. So far we got 4 people that said they will keep an eye out. 

Do you think i should make another flyer saying that they are STILL Missing.....

I have 3 traps set up. 2 are cat size and one is a bigger one. They all have food inside and a towel with brynie's scent on it(the mom cat) and i have cat nip on the towel as well. I covered the traps with a towel to keep them covered.

I think i am feeding the mice too because the bowls would be empty and the doors would be open. So how am i susposed to trap the cats with the food if the darn mice keep eatting the food.

I did post on craiglist and pet finder. I didnt post on facebook because my fb friends dont live in on my street or in my area. So it wouldnt make sense really.

I did email our local shelter and my mom called them too..they said nothing yet. 

Im in orange county....blooming grove. 

While im out in the woods looking...i say *simba......blue..... who wants a treat?....whose hungry.... * I am out first thing in the morning walking all over. then take an a break and then go outside at lunch time and look again... then come back inside and then go back out later at night...

I am so scared for my 2 kitties. I love them so much...i wish this had never happend!


----------



## marie73

One trick I heard that works is spreading some litter from their box around the house. That's a smell they'll detect and it might lead them home.


----------



## swimkris

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitties- don't give up hope!


----------



## Krista2882

So sorry your kitties are missing! I really hope you find them soon.
One of my cats was missing for a few weeks, and then one night he came home in the middle of the night crying at our front door.


----------



## yingying

> Do you think i should make another flyer saying that they are STILL Missing.....


Yes, definitely! After a while ppl will forget or won't pay attention. Another flyer would be very helpful. Also did you give out flyers to all shelters/vets/pet shops in your area, or even a bit further? My friend's cat went missing and ended up in a local shelter, which contacted my friend. 

Wish you and your cats good luck! Finger crossed


----------



## Dave_ph

Thanks for the reminder to register my cats chips.

i went with the KC of America and paid the extra $20 per cat to but out an Amber Alert in a 50 mile radius if my cats go missing.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

I will make a new flyer and send them out again. 

Im also going to get some bright color poster board and remake my sign and pos it on the street sign at the bottom my street and 2 other places too.

My mom is going to put up a flyer at our vet and at the local vets in our town.

we are going to check the shelters again.

I put out a litter box on the side of my house. I put some smelly poo from my 2 other cats in it .. so maybe that will help?

i check outside every night with a flash light. i make a swoop around the house looking and i dont see any shiny eyes with my flashlight.  

I feel bad for brynie...i think shes depressed about them being gone. She spends alot of time in my room sleeping and doesnt eat her food that much. she would pick at her dinner ..  i dont want her getting sick because of this...


----------



## Dave_ph

Maybe you should be checking around sunrise and sunset when they're most active.


----------



## Carmel

This must be devastating, I'm so sorry. I hope they are found.

There's already a lot of good suggestions here. If you've only put out a few posters, I would suggest making more like 100+, putting them on all poles in the neighborhood, all stores in the area, especially vets, pet food stores, and grocery stores, branch out - it's been a while, they could have traveled a long way. Make sure to ask everyone in the area to check in garages and such. Repost your lost information on Craigslist/Petfinder every few days. Mention a reward. Phone the SPCA and other rescue organizations every few days, visit them and give them pictures of your cats...

Don't lose hope.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

Today we dropped off a flyer at the humane society and the local vet office. Tomorrow my mom is going to drop off another flyer at our vet office. 

The traps are all set. They have fresh food in them. I have a litter box outisde. I have towels inside the traps with good smells on them.

Question...Should i cover up the traps to keep them camaflodge? or should i take the towels off of the traps so they can see them? 



I get up first thing in the morning to look for them and i look during the day,and late at night. I look for shiny eyes at night. Still no signs.

I want Simba & Blue back NOW!


----------



## marah1115

Could they have gotten into a building and gotten trapped in there?My cat was missing only a day and I was beside myself I went around at dawn and dusk that day(because they are less afraid to answer at dawn and dusk)calling around all the buildings in my neighborhood and sure enough he had gotten into my neighbors old garage(holes in some of the windows etc) Cats are really good at sqeezing into spaces where they shouldn't go and in this case he wasn't sure about getting out!I asked my neighbor could he let him out and out he ran and also there was another in there(I think they were fighting and chased each other in there)You just never know.Also my sisters friend her cat disappeared and was trapped in a building for like several weeks.So check the buildings around your house.Good Luck I hope you find them.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

*UPDATE 2/9*

Simba has been found!!! 

I was outside looking around with my flashlight and i herd some noise in the bush by my front porch.. at first i didnt see anything...then all of a sudden i herd some meowing. it was coming from under the stairs of the porch. so i look with my flashlight and i see simba's head peeking out...so i was calling him and he came out and i was able to grab him. 

So i took him inside to the back room and closed the door and gave him dry food,canned food,and water. H was super hungry. He also lost alot of weight. 
i pulled off a tick that was on his head. 

So simba is sleeping in the back room for the night to calm down and back to the swing of things. T hen we will let him out in the morning. 

Mom is going to call the vet the morning to see if we should bring him in. (they close early in fridays...so maybe on monday he could go). 

This morning before i left for the barn,i put up brand new posters(i made them last night...my arts & craft project for the night)on 3 different street signs. So now i have to go and change them. I have to update my online ads as well.

But i am happy that simba is back. Now the main focus is on Blue! My poor little girl...she has to be somewhere near by... i did see her father(smokey)and i told him to bring her home. The traps are still set up with tuna in them. 

So wish me luck on finding blue!


----------



## Carmel

That's wonderful! I'm so happy for you! 

Fingers crossed for Blue's safe return!

Often cats don't get too far from home and end up hiding out somewhere (which seems to be the case with Simba) so hopefully you'll find her close to home soon.


----------



## Greenport ferals

Hey hey, wonderful news!


----------



## Krista2882

I'm so glad you found Simba!!!!


----------



## orrymain

I'm so happy you found Simba. Sending you good vibes to find Blue. 
Lucy :blackcat


----------



## tghsmith

your halfway there, hoping for the other half.. maybe they'll enjoy the inside more after this..


----------



## blondie1483

ThreeCatzGirl said:


> So simba is sleeping in the back room for the night to calm down and back to the swing of things. Then we will let him out in the morning.


Can I respectfully ask why you'd risk losing him again by letting him out?

...OOPS SORRY, Editing here - realized what you meant: Let him out - of the back room!!!  Sorry!

AWESOME NEWS!!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

So this morning simba was soooo happy to be back inside the house. he came out into the kitchen and rubbed himself on the dog. brooklyn(oour dog)just stood there wagging her tail because she was happy to see simba again. awwww

simba has a vet appointment monday morning. so wish us luck that he didnt pick anything up.

Now that simba is home...stache is being a baby and does not want to be neat simba at all. infact there was a big fight between them last night. i had to step in and seperate them ...which was not a smart idea because both of my arms got scratched. 

If simba goes near stache...he would growel at him or hiss. i dont get why stache is acting this way. they are friends...and now simba goes outside for a few days and now there not friends.. i feel bad...

on a happier note...i am glad that brynie(simba's mom)is friends with him...they are fine together. 


Now that i have the big posters up on the street signs....we got 2 calls from this stupid teenager saying mean stuff about my cat..so mom just said oh yeah? and then cursed at him. haha... why would some teen say stuff like that? grrrrr

Earlier today a guy called and said that he saw blue go by one of the houses on our street. So we walked to the top of the street to go and look...he told us what area he saw her in and i went to look but i didnt see anything. then mom went to look even further and she didnt see anything.  so i made a new flyer this morning..so we are going to put the flyer in the house's mailbox over the weekend. 

i feel so bad for blue....i hope shes okay. i miss her like crazy! i rasied her from a kitten.. shes 1 yeas old and i want her home!


----------



## my5kitties

Simba smells different to Stache, that's why Stache is acting the way he is. You're probably going to have to "reintroduce" them by keeping them in separate rooms and then gradually let them be around each other. Do a search for cat introductions to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

This morning i found stache and simba sleeping on my bed side by side. so i think stache remembers that simba is his friend now.  

Stache likes to sleep on his back...so he went to roll over on his side and simba was right there... simba did not like being smushed by stache  



We got another phone call from this guy who lives around the corner from my street and he said that he saw a grey cat this morning on our street... so im gong to go out and look around for her. 

i miss blueeeeeee


----------



## juventas

Still wishing the both of you luck!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

Thank you everyone....

still no singn of blue .


----------



## BotanyBlack

Saw your update and clicked hoping both were home again. Still sending lots of hopes that Blue is going to be home soon.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

So yesterday we got permission to set up a trap on one of our neighbor's property. So we set it up with a can of tuna and a can of dry food. That was late yesterday(sunday). So this morning around 10 we went up to check the trap. 

The door was closed. I lifted up the towel and saw a black & white cat inside. So i told mom that theres a cat in there. So i opened up the door and the cat took off. Poor kitty. He/she was really cute. Mostly black with white paws and a white stripe on its face. 

So then i set the door again and we went back home.

Then this afternoon around 4 my mom made a trip to the trap and she said it was empty and the door was stilll open. So she added more food to the trap. 

Then just a few mins ago(7:45pm)dad took the dogs out for a walk. So i went out with him.We walked up to the trap and THIS TIME the the door was closed. At first i didnt see a cat inside it. But then i lifted the towel and in the dark with my flashlight i saw an orange and white cat. So i yellled up to dad that theres a cat in here and im letting him/her out so heads up with the dogs. 

So i opened up the door and the kitty ran off. The poor thing was so scared. 

Thats 2 cats in one day that got stuck inside. None of them are blue. So mom is going out first thing in the morning...like at 7 to go and check. Then we are checking again around 11:30. 

I feel bad that we are trapping these cats and not knowing how long they have waited inside it. 

Have you guys/gals gone through stuff like this?


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

*I am super worried about blue*

I am freaking out over blue belle. I am sooooooo worried about her. 

It has been 19 whole days that my little blue has been outside in this cold weather. Now...knock on wood we have been lucky so far...no rain or snow since shes been outside. Just cold temps. The other day we had a dusting of snow..but it melted during the day. Today its been raining/snowing/raining/snowing/raining all day. Right now its 6:30pm.Its dark and wet out. 

Every day i go outside lookng around the house...under the porch and deck...i come up empty. Then i head out to the woods...let me tell you...its hard to cover the woods by yourself.  Again no sign. 

Now i swear...my head is playing tricks on me..because while im out in the woods i would hear this faint meow but i dont see anything. So maybe im just hearing things... 

So on sunday(the 12th)we got permisson from the house owners from up the street saying that we can set a have a heart trap on there property. So every day (3 times a day)we go out to check the trap. Mom checks it at 7am and then i check it at 12:30 and then mom and i check it at 7:30--8:00 at night. <mom drives me up to check. 

So this trap is set in the woods next to this big rock and tons of trees for shelter. I have 2 towels on top of the trap and i put a garbage bag on top of the towels to keep them dry. 2 rocks on top to hold them down. 
Inside the trap is a towel and 2 cans of food. One dry food and one canned food. Sometimes we put chicken inside the trap too. Oh and we have a water bowel outside the trap.

So far we have caught 5 different cats inside the trap. Of course none of them are my blue belle. 


She is only 1 years old. Her picture is my avatar and in my signature. I wish she would come home like simba did. .. 

last night i was in bed cryn because i miss her soooooooo much. I miss having 4 cats sleep on my bed at night. I miss kissin her tail. I miss her sleeping on my legs while im in bed.. It is so unfair....why did she have to leave when the door was open?...

The night she got out i was freaking out... then on sunday january 29th i saw her in the woods inside this big tree log...but when i got close to the log...she darted out of the woods and never saw her again.  I keep checking around the house at night and i dont see her. Sometimes i would see shiny eyes and it would be another cat. Not her. 

I miss my blue belle!
:cat


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

*I am SUPER worried about blue!*

I am freaking out over blue belle. I am sooooooo worried about her. 

It has been 21 whole days that my little blue has been outside in this cold weather. Now...knock on wood we have been lucky so far...no rain or snow since shes been outside. Just cold temps. The other day we had a dusting of snow..but it melted during the day. Right now its 6:36pm.Its dark and wet out. :sad:

Every day i go outside lookng around the house...under the porch and deck...i come up empty. Then i head out to the woods...let me tell you...its hard to cover the woods by yourself. :sad: Again no sign. 

Now i swear...my head is playing tricks on me..because while im out in the woods i would hear this faint meow but i dont see anything. So maybe im just hearing things... 

So on sunday(2/12)we got permisson from the house owners from up the street saying that we can set a have a heart trap on there property. So every day (3 times a day)we go out to check the trap. Mom checks it at 7am and then i check it at 12:30 and then mom and i check it at 7:30--8:00 at night. <mom drives me up to check. 

So this trap is set in the woods next to this big rock and tons of trees for shelter. I have 2 towels on top of the trap and i put a garbage bag on top of the towels to keep them dry. 2 rocks on top to hold them down. 
Inside the trap is a towel and 2 cans of food. One dry food and one canned food. Sometimes we put chicken inside the trap too. Oh and we have a water bowel outside the trap.

This trap is very sesitive. When i go to set it up...the door keeps slaming shut on me. It makes me really mad because i dont have the paciences for this. So i dont know if the little metal peace has to be bent to hold the door open better or what.. im getting tired of fighting with the trap door.

So far we have caught 5 different cats inside the trap. Of course none of them are my blue belle. :sad:


She is only 1 years old. Her picture is my avatar and in my signature. I wish she would come home like simba did. .. 

last night i was in bed cryn because i miss her soooooooo much. I miss having 4 cats sleep on my bed at night. I miss kissin her tail. I miss her sleeping on my legs while im in bed.. It is so unfair....why did she have to leave when the door was open?...

The night she got out i was freaking out... then on sunday january 29th i saw her in the woods inside this big tree log...but when i got close to the log...she darted out of the woods and never saw her again. :sad: I keep checking around the house at night and i dont see her. Sometimes i would see shiny eyes and it would be another cat. Not her. 

I miss my blue belle!

:cat3


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

We have a trap on our front porch. I have 2 things of food inside the trap. I put newspaper down and i plop down some food on the newspaper leading to the 2 things of food. 

So yesterday i set it up and then this morning the trap door was closed. But it was empty. So my question is.....who is eatting the food and setting the door off and not getting stuck inside the trap? 

This is soooooo frustrating. 

I need a video camera so i can see who is eatting the foood and not getting stuck inside.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

*I miss blue belle*

I am freaking out over blue belle. I am sooooooo worried about her. 

It has been 23 whole days that my little blue has been outside in this cold weather. Now...knock on wood we have been lucky so far...no rain or snow since shes been outside. Just cold temps. The other day we had a dusting of snow..but it melted during the day. Right now its 6:36pm.Its dark and wet out. :sad:

Every day i go outside lookng around the house...under the porch and deck...i come up empty. Then i head out to the woods...let me tell you...its hard to cover the woods by yourself. :sad: Again no sign. 

Now i swear...my head is playing tricks on me..because while im out in the woods i would hear this faint meow but i dont see anything. So maybe im just hearing things... 

So on sunday(2/12)we got permisson from the house owners from up the street saying that we can set a have a heart trap on there property. So every day (3 times a day)we go out to check the trap. Mom checks it at 7am and then i check it at 12:30 and then mom and i check it at 7:30--8:00 at night. <mom drives me up to check. 

So this trap is set in the woods next to this big rock and tons of trees for shelter. I have 2 towels on top of the trap and i put a garbage bag on top of the towels to keep them dry. 2 rocks on top to hold them down. 
Inside the trap is a towel and 2 cans of food. One dry food and one canned food. Sometimes we put chicken inside the trap too. Oh and we have a water bowel outside the trap.

This trap is very sesitive. When i go to set it up...the door keeps slaming shut on me. It makes me really mad because i dont have the paciences for this. So i dont know if the little metal peace has to be bent to hold the door open better or what.. im getting tired of fighting with the trap door.

So far we have caught 5 different cats inside the trap. Of course none of them are my blue belle. :sad:


She is only 1 years old. Her picture is my avatar and in my signature. I wish she would come home like simba did. .. 

last night i was in bed cryn because i miss her soooooooo much. I miss having 4 cats sleep on my bed at night. I miss kissin her tail. I miss her sleeping on my legs while im in bed.. It is so unfair....why did she have to leave when the door was open?...

The night she got out i was freaking out... then on sunday january 29th i saw her in the woods inside this big tree log...but when i got close to the log...she darted out of the woods and never saw her again. :sad: I keep checking around the house at night and i dont see her. Sometimes i would see shiny eyes and it would be another cat. Not her. 

I miss my blue belle!

update....
today we took the trap from up the street and moved it back to our woods by the big tree log. so hopefully she will come back this way and see the food.


----------



## BotanyBlack

still wishing you luck on getting Blue to return.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

thank you for your reply.

i am sorry that my post repeated itself 3 times. something is going on here.


----------



## marie73

Keep posting updates on this thread, no need to start a new one. This way, everyone reading it for the first time can see the whole history and they don't give you advice that's been repeated four or five times.


----------



## kittywitty

Praying for your baby Blue Belle to come home safe.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

PS...Still no sign of my blue belle. I was outside today and i could of sworn i herd a meow somewhere. but i dont know where it was coming from. 

who wants to come and help me find my cat?!


----------



## Leazie

So hoping that you find your blue!


----------



## ilovefatboy

I will add you and Blue to my prayers! Do not give up!


----------



## BotanyBlack

Still hoping Blue is hanging about close. Keep up hope.


----------



## Victoriax

I prey you find your Blue Bell & she is safe, my thought's are with you both at this heartbreaking time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## asrowley

i hope you find blue soon. It's been over a month  Do not give up hope!


----------



## Victoriax

my sister in law's cat Purrdy was missing for 18 month's then came home, she was an outdoor cat but just goes to show how well they can survive out on their own xxxx


----------



## cooncatbob

I wonder has anyone ever used a tracking dog like a Blood Hound to find a missing cat?
Often these cats are hiding very close to home, when my Meme got locked out of the warehouse where I worked she was hiding in the bushes across the street.
After missing for 2 days I came back in the evening when it was quite and called for her and heard heard her faint high pitched meow and was able to locate her and call her to me.


----------



## MowMow

I think that something like a blood hound that bays when it finds the scent would be a bad idea for a cat. 

I'm relatively sure that if Mow Mow was hiding scared and he heard a baying hound getting closer to his spot it would send him over the edge then send him running farther from home.

I don't know how other breeds are taught to 'alert' but a standard cat would probably be pretty afraid of a dog approaching.


----------



## cooncatbob

MowMow said:


> I think that something like a blood hound that bays when it finds the scent would be a bad idea for a cat.
> 
> I'm relatively sure that if Mow Mow was hiding scared and he heard a baying hound getting closer to his spot it would send him over the edge then send him running farther from home.
> 
> I don't know how other breeds are taught to 'alert' but a standard cat would probably be pretty afraid of a dog approaching.


I didn't realize Blood Hounds bay when they're on the scent, I just knew they had the best nose.
But there must be some breed of dog that could pick up the scent and some what quietly track the cat to where it's hiding.
Obviously this would work best if done right away rather then weeks later.
Once you locate the cat's hiding spot you would remove the dog and allow the owner to try and call kitty out.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

UPDATE

Sorry about the late notice...but Blue is home & safe.!

My mom found her in our have a heart trap on the side of the house on march 7th. So i was happy to see her again! 

Shes a bit thin...but she should be back to her normal self soon. 

Thank you everyone for your comments to my post.


----------



## littlesushi

so happy you found your two babies!!


----------

